# Thread removal



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies and Gents,

I created a thread asking peoples opinions on the legitimacy of a website? i think it has been removed. not complaining just want to check im not losing my mind.

Thanks,

Bowen


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Other than this thread, the most recent one started by you that shows up in my list is a thread about Methadrol posted three days ago... if you've made one since then quite possibly another mod has deleted it if it breached any rules.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

ok, thanks.

i wasnt sure if i had pressed post or not.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

bowen86 said:


> ok, thanks.
> 
> i wasnt sure if i had pressed post or not.


I only now noticed your signature :lol: did i even say that? lmao


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> I only now noticed your signature :lol: did i even say that? lmao


well is it true, is the question


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> well is it true, is the question


I would rather not answer that.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

that would be a yes then


----------

